# R.I.P Ammo. will it be illegal?



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Check this link below. This ammo is insane! I wonder if they will make it illegal due to how deadly it will be. Major damage from a 9mm round though. Enjoy.

http://www.ijreview.com/2014/06/146...-behind-last-bullet-gun-owner-will-ever-need/

Ganzer


----------



## dman11 (Jul 25, 2012)

Seen this about 4months ago, very cool.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

MERGANZER said:


> .... This ammo is insane! I wonder if they will make it illegal due to how deadly it will be.....


This is like saying that there is ammo out there that is not deadly. Or that that is ammo that it is safer to be shot with. My thoughts are that they will have a hard time banning ammo for that type of reason.


----------



## 9mm Hi-Power (Jan 16, 2010)

MERGANZER said:


> Check this link below. This ammo is insane! I wonder if they will make it illegal due to how deadly it will be. Major damage from a 9mm round though. Enjoy.
> 
> http://www.ijreview.com/2014/06/146...-behind-last-bullet-gun-owner-will-ever-need/
> 
> Ganzer


Why would they ban ammo that is not as affective as a lot of other ammo on the market? 

Hoppe's no. 10


----------



## Duckiller (Mar 26, 2010)

It is a bullet with good advertising. Not sure it is more effective than any other well made bullet.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

alex-v said:


> This is like saying that there is ammo out there that is not deadly. Or that that is ammo that it is safer to be shot with. My thoughts are that they will have a hard time banning ammo for that type of reason.


 
I know what you are saying but this ammo fragments so much it seems that survival would be much more difficult. They banned the Black Talons or "cop killers". If you watch the video it would leave so much shrapnel type sharp pieses throughout the wound channel. Just a thought.

Ganzer


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

MERGANZER said:


> I know what you are saying but this ammo fragments so much it seems that survival would be much more difficult. They banned the Black Talons or "cop killers"......


I remember when the Black Talon ammo came out and all the hoopla about it. However, I do not remember any across the board ban on that particular line of ammo. Might have been a ban in some small town but I can't remember any statewide ban or national bad. Winchester took it off the market on their own and the stuff that was still in the pipeline continued to be sold.

I would not be surprised if there is some on the auction sites that is being sold at outrageous prices. I think I still have some in the loading area.


----------



## imjon (Apr 6, 2007)

Duckiller said:


> It is a bullet with good advertising. Not sure it is more effective than any other well made bullet.


Pretty much what I've read on numerous gun boards.
http://bearingarms.com/exposing-g2-researchs-radically-over-hyped-projectile/

In any event, Dan Zimmerman at TTAG got his hands on R.I.P. ammo and ran his own tests. The cartridge performs somewhere between a volley of .22LRs and a .380 hollowpoint. Yes, the R.I.P. dramatically under-performs other conventional 9mm hollowpoints in its class.

It&#8217;s still great if you get attacked by a balloon, though.

Rest at link.


----------



## Berserker (Aug 10, 2014)

So should 44 mag be banned since it is more deadly then any hopped up 9mm? Scares me people think this way though.

From wikipedia
In 1993 Winchester removed the ammunition from public sale,[12] but at no time was Black Talon ammunition uniformly prohibited by US law. Winchester's Ranger SXT line of ammunition is of the same basic design.

PDX1[edit]
In 2009 Winchester-Olin released a new hollow point bullet in its Supreme Elite line of handgun ammunition called the Bonded PDX1.[14] It is similar to the Ranger SXT series and the older Black Talon design in its structure, and is available in several calibers and loadings. The most obvious difference from the SXT is that the bonded design, meant to maintain structural integrity through difficult intermediate barriers like auto-glass, largely prevents the sharp petals from peeling away from the lead core and fully protruding into the wound track. The .40 S&W PDX1 cartridge is the primary service ammunition of the FBI and is available for purchase by civilian shooters.[15]


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Not sure so i grabbed a box just in case.  Weather it is as deadly as they claim or not is irrelevant, the projectile looks wicked sweet!


----------

